# 2006 SE-R 3.5 Transmission Fluid & Filter



## woketman (Mar 5, 2006)

I am WAY overdue (according to Nissan) for my auto transmission fluid change. I am at about 97K miles. Plan to change it this weekend. But is there a transmission fluid filter that I should change also? If so, how is it accessed? Is it relatively straight forward (drop the pan, replace, replace a gasket, bolt her up, etc...)??? Any tips or things to be on the watch for?

Thanks!!!


----------



## D BLOCK (Aug 23, 2007)

Any luck with this? Gonna have to do the same pretty soon


----------



## woketman (Mar 5, 2006)

After reading many forums, I just drained the fluid, then added the same amount.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the filter is a metal screen, wash/replace


----------

